# Rusting Traeger



## rgp97hdrk (Jun 16, 2015)

Evidently the rusting and flaking of paint off your Traeger is not unusual.  My Traeger is over three years old and is experiencing the same flaking and rusting as mentioned in the threads above - both inside and outside on the lid and body.  I contacted Traeger and sent pictures.  Their response was that it was out of warranty and there was little they could do.  They said I could buy their paint and repaint it but they did not have paint for the top so I could order a new one from them.  Did not offer to send paint or anything.  Very disappointed and can no longer recommend this brand - simply too expensive for something that is going to rust out in a few years. 

There are other options out there.  There is a "traeger" look alike made in the  USA of heavy duty materials.  Believe they are made in Arkansas.  I will search for one of those to replace my rusted out $1,000 Traeger.


----------



## bregent (Jun 17, 2015)

Rusting of any grill is not uncommon, depending on how much use, temperatures, weather, and how it's stored. I can't imagine any mfg repainting a grill after 3 years. The good news is that they clean up pretty easy- a wire brush, sander, and a few bucks worth of high temp grill paint and it'll be looking great again.

>There are other options out there.

If you're talking about pellet grills, there are probably 150+ to choose from these days, from 30 or so manufacturers.


----------



## gouldopfl (Mar 25, 2017)

I have a Traeger that is about 10 years old. The body has some large rusted out holes. We live in a area of high humidity. The grill actually work ok and I have replaced all of the interior parts that were rusted out.  Does anyone know how I can repair the grill body. This is an older grill with smoke, medium and high on the control. The only issue is that with the holes it is difficult to maintain temperatures


----------

